# best mobo for Core 2 E6600 overclocking



## monohouse (Sep 10, 2007)

*-*

-


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 10, 2007)

dfi p35 lanparty. No matter what.


----------



## largon (Sep 10, 2007)

DFI? 

Nah, why pay +50% price premium for +0% advantage in performance/OC'ability? 

Go with:
Asus P5K deluxe 
OR
Abit IP35 Pro


----------



## i_dog_69@hotmail.com (Sep 10, 2007)

*Dont GO DFI or INTEL Chipset*

From experience i have gotten 3.2Ghz from an e6600 on TEC cooling, using the EVGA 680i A-1 version. so i baught another board and got an e4500 to 3.0Ghz on air using the zalman cnps 9700 nt. the bios are simple and the layout is nice. dont overlook this board because they are new to the game.


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 10, 2007)

....

pointless extrem overclock voltage stability and the use of a bios with all abilitys free. That is only in a dfi possible.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 10, 2007)

monohouse said:


> what is the best mobo for the hardcore overclocking of the Core 2 E6600 ?
> key parameters:
> 
> maximum tested supported FSB frequency
> ...



TBH, a good overclock isnt just determined by the motherboard used.  The CPU has to be able to hit those speeds also, ie one E6600 will be able to go higher then another E6600


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 10, 2007)

well my p5b-dlx does 560fsb  so unless a p5k-dlx goes that high,i'd say that one.


----------



## Flamingsupernova (Sep 10, 2007)

ga-n680sli-dq6


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 10, 2007)

680sli wont do 600fsb not even under dry ice.....


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 10, 2007)

If your planning on using a ati card then I would go for a P35 board, asus and abit make some of the better ones, so you have the option to add another card down the line....

If you are planning a nvidia card then a 680i board would be the way to go, then you have the option for sli....

IMO you will get good results from a 6600 with either board... just don't skip out on a good psu and ram but....


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 10, 2007)

There are some changes between p5k and p5k deluxe in phase for cpu but they dont really matter that much. A good Bios is also needed for high fsb. 

The Abit Boards are in generall very picky about Ram.


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 10, 2007)

With picky i mean that some Rams have serious issues running stable or with tight timings on this Board. I would recommend something like the ds4p35 its a good Board for a E6600.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 10, 2007)

Can you wait for the X38 chipset?

My 965P-DQ6 tops out at 480 FSB.  There are some really good motherboard reviews at tomshardware, Interestingly, none seem to be a clear winner when it comes to highest FSB... it almost equates to overclocking a CPU... you can expect a certain ceiling based on averages, but still seems luck of the draw.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 10, 2007)

monohouse said:


> but the main reason that I don't want to wait for it, is because it will be expensive and also because the real good mobo's will take a mutch longer time to appear due to the necessary experience mobo manufacturers will need to fully utilise and stabilise this chipset, while the P35 is already more or less at maximum utilization, which makes mutch more sense to buy



I hear ya bro.  I'll probably step in that direction next year.


----------



## monohouse (Sep 10, 2007)

-


----------



## Demos_sav (Sep 10, 2007)

Sow I see you are looking for the highest fsb capable board. Will you use it though? I mean why looking for a board that does 600 when you will only use 400-500? The only way to actually use the board's max fsb is Dry Ice or LN2. Other than that you don't need such a good (and expensive) board


----------



## monohouse (Sep 10, 2007)

-


----------



## panchoman (Sep 10, 2007)

according to the p35 chipset mobo comparsion done by toms hardware guide. the gigabyte p35 chipset boards oc the best. get some crucial ballistix, they have micron d9's, which corsair is removing form their memory, micron d9 chips can take really high voltages and can oc to 1066 really easily. get the ballistix ddr2 800.


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 10, 2007)

Rofl....

He has some ram capable of 1066. He only needs the Board.

My suggestion see upwards.


----------



## panchoman (Sep 11, 2007)

i simply wanted to suggest some better ram then the one he was going to get. crucial is very reputable company, they have very helpful and excellent customer service representatives, they are known to deliver very high quality memory, and crucial memory carries micron d9's, which corsair has started to cut down on the use of. crucial memory is cheaper and micron d9's can oc higher and take higher voltages then other chips currently out there. monohouse will  be much happier going with gigabyte then dfi..  it seems that you want to challenge all my replies..


----------



## monohouse (Sep 11, 2007)

-


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=77442


There you will find memory that will come as micron d9.
The d9s usually go up to ddr21066 when threated with the right voltage.



So far for Board ocing:
The Gigabyte can do a solid job but its not a must. I found this one for you:


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 11, 2007)

Taken from here:http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=127379


----------



## monohouse (Sep 11, 2007)

-


----------



## Mediocre (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope for your sake you get a good E6600 that can do the speeds you desire. I had an older E6600 (I don't think they have a new stepping, probably same stepping as the one you bought)

And I couldn't get it to even POST past 410 x 9 in my P35 board. It was a hard wall IN THE CHIP. 

I threw a Q6600 G0 stepping into the same board and can POST at 480 x 9! I'll have to do a Vdroop mod and wait til winter, but I'm looking forward to 4 GHz...Problem is it takes ~1.6V and even with water and an apogee GTX my temps were IDLE in the 60's

May luck be on your side


----------



## BTK (Sep 13, 2007)

GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3R

best oc'ing mobo around for $130

i got it with

E6750
2GB Crucial Ballastix (MIcron D9GMH)
Scythe Infinity i got for $38!!!!

it gonna oc so well!!!!!


----------



## Mediocre (Sep 20, 2007)

you could definately. I would be careful when using an arctic silver (or any conductive thermal paste). Be careful because its a bare die and too much thermal paste may cause a short circuit with the components near-by.

The existing paste is probably ceramic based (non-conductive) cheap crap. Even replacing with arctic ceramic would help


----------

